# My starving horses...



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, too skinny, I think they should be re-homed to TX. At least here, they won't have to worry about snow :lol:.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:lol: and this is nothing compared to most years! I'm sure they wouldn't complain about living some place warmer though!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe they are not fat, it's just the fluffy winter coats. Cassie looks very smart, much smarter than rocks, well most rocks. I pride myself on not having chubby horses, so during the winter, the fluffy winter coat excuse works very well.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh wow...what an awful neglectful owner you are....they all look so skinny and starving!


LOL....they looks great! Love how fluffy they are!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't let Phoenix (the near appy) fool you. She literally is as fat as the pictures make her. She isn't all that flush, more plush than fluff lol


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL no offense but that dog does look dumber than a box of rocks LOL one of my dogs looks exactly the same tho bahahahaha


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol She is! I've literally watch her run into things. Sweet, sweet dog, but not all there. She was also diagnosed with wobblers so has some pretty bad balance issues.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Awww poor baby I want to give her a big hug!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

For all I make fun of her... She's my baby. She's always with me outside. Always watching. Goes on rides with me, and in all is just a great dog with the kids. She is goofy as all hell though. Love it though!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Those dumb, goofy dogs are the most entertaining. They'll do something stupid and then just look around like "Herp-derp, I hup nubuddy sawr that".

:rofl:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha theyre all looking at you like "come here humun and rub muh fat belly!" haha and i love your dog


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That is so totally Cassie sm!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

So is this just for your starving horses or can we post some of ours?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful horses.. I wish my horse was that "fluffy"


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

usandpets said:


> So is this just for your starving horses or can we post some of ours?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Feel free to post away!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Do you think I can get away with just being "fluffy"???  

As for dumb dogs,I swear I can see the wind flowing through my boxer's ears  On a very windy day you can hear it howling lol

They are all lovely


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

i love all your animals 
Very nice snow pictures


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's our starving horses::shock:
















































These were just taken after New Years Day. No snow, but not complaining.  

We finally got some snow to stay this last week and I think winter is here to stay :-(


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Snow we had in those pics... I thought that was here to stay too. Nope. It's pretty much gone now.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Their "sleekness" is compliments of good hay and beet pulp.

I forgot to mention that your horses look great.

ETA: Oops! Looking at the pics a little closer, there IS snow behind them, lol.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

hehehe Thanks. Yours do too!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL NDAppy I love how you can't get a straight shot of your appy.. its like she's saying look in to my eyes.. not at my belly.. the eyes, the eyes!

One thing no one can acuse Duffy of is being 'fluffy'.. not yet anyway xD


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

poor starving horses... such bad parenting


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Look at those ribs poking out in every direction. What a shame.

Fat horses - have you ever noticed how spoiled and ate up they all act?


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

They look positively neglected lol! Beautiful horses!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm also evil and make them survive in -30 (real feel) weather with no blankets. The horror!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I am calling the ASPCA! Those poor starving critters...

As for the dumb dog...is she a lab? I have two labs a chocolate and a yellow. The chocolate is the best smartes dog ever; then we thave the yellow...he walks around and I swear you can hear, duh, duh, duh coming from him. But when I look in his smooshy face! I just fall in love all over again.


----------

